

Ask HN: Has anyone sold a "fork" version of their web app? - sdotsen

So my app made it onto Lifehacker over the weekend. (http://lifehacker.com/5874115/ikeepm-is-a-simple-free-inventory-for-all-your-stuff). Since then, I've gotten over 1700+ signups, granted a lot of it are just folks who are curious but nonetheless, I do have a lot of folks who are using it.<p>A couple of days later I received an email from a marketing manager of a company. She expressed interest in buying a "fork" version of my app. Needless to say, I'm speechless and things are happening so fast. What turned out as a side project that I had hope to monetize one day, is now in consideration to be bought by a real company.<p>Has anyone experience this? She's asking for a price and I'm stumped. It's definitely a good problem to have, but I need to be careful.
======
quadlock
Would they end up being a competitor to your site? if so why would you deal
with them. or do they want it for some kind of internal tool? You could sell
them a license to run a custom version on their own system. Are they looking
for you to make all the changes? then to support it? do they want the source?

------
AznHisoka
by fork version, do you mean white-label version?

~~~
sdotsen
Yea, looks like they want to push out their own version after I make small
modifications to it.

